# موقع محترم سهل التصميم مجاني  ادخل هنا



## shadyos (14 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع لجميعكم*

*طبعا اي حد فينا محتاج يكون عنده موقع لشركته *
*للفريق بتاعه*
*لكنيسته*
*لانشطته*

*حاجات كتير ممكن تعملها موقع*

*وطبعا علشان تعمل موقع يا اما هتروح لشركة تصممهولك يا اما هتصممه لنفسك*
*وبعد التصميم هتدوخ علشان ختار شركة ترفعهوك علي سيرفر *
*وهتحتاج دومين *
*اوووووووووه ليلة صعبة وحلقات جوه حلقات مبتخلصش*

*انهرده هنتكلم علي طريقة تعمل بيها *
*موقع*
*محترم*
*سهل التصميم*
*مجاني*
*بدون اعلانات مزعجه*

*الطريقة دي انا مجربها بنفسي*
*واكبر دليل علي نجاحها*

*هو موقع محبي ومشجعي فاديا بزي*
*www.fadiabazzy-fans.tk*

*والموقع طالع حلو جدا *



*ونقول باسم الله القوي*
* ونبدا*


*اول حاجه هتحتاج يكون عندك ايميل علشان التسجيل*

*وتدخل علي*

*www.weebly.com*

*تعمل تسجيل*
*مبروك عليك *
*ابتدي في تصميم موقعك بسهولة*

*وموقعك هيبقي شكله*

*www. yoursitename .weebly.com*

*بامانه هو حلو كده*

*بس عايزين نخليه اقصر*

*يبقي*

*تدخل علي*

*www.dot.tk*

*وسجل*

*واحصل علي دومين لموقعك*


*بامتداد*
*tk*



*يجي واحد يسالني طيب ليه الموقعين دول بالذات*

*ارد واقول*

*اولا *
*weebly*

*مجاني*
*بدون اعلانات*
*سريع جدا*
*سهل التصميم *
*اي حد يقدر يعمل موقع حلو جدا بيه*


*ثانيا*
*www.dot.tk*

*الافضل لانه مدي الحياة وبدون اعلانات*




*واي حد عايز يسال عن اي حاجة بخصوص الموقعين دول او التصميم فيهم انا تحت امر الجميع *

:download:​


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

*الرب يبارك خدمتك شكرا جدا​*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتيرررررررررررر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## shadyos (17 مارس 2010)

*شكرا يا نهيسي

وشكرا يا امير

ربنا يبارككم
وميرسي لمروركم​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل رجاء الشرح خطوة خطوة
الرب يباركك


----------



## shadyos (24 أبريل 2010)

باذن ربنا هعمل شرح للتسجيل في ويبلي
و دوت تي كي

بس لو في استفسار دلوقت عن اي شيء انا تحت امرك


----------



## holiness (25 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة عزيزي .. 

ولكن سؤالي ما الفكرة من weebly 
يعني ما الفائدة منها ؟؟


----------

